# Hand tool (plane collectors dream) sale in the Portland/Vancouver areas



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Browsing craigslist and found this sale near Vancouver and felt like I needed to share in case anyone was in the area!
I have no idea about prices but this many old tools in one place I would assume means lower prices.

Here is the link and pics
http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/gms/3971405575.html




























I really want to make it to this sale but I have a two week old at home so I likely won't be able to. 
Bummer!


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Holy Crap…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Gah! How long a drive from Kansas?


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Jay, would you please pick me up on you're way through Colorado…..


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

Oh my…


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Freakin, frackin….frooookin.


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll take it!!!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Holy hell, thanks for posting this Eddie… I can't freaking believe that I'm going to be out of town, I'll be coming back by on Sunday but the sale is only Friday and Sat!!! crap!


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

Holy Hannah that is a vintage tool persons nirvana !!! I might be able to get there in time if I start driving now.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Dang…


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

*CURSEWORDS!!!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

need a proxy buyer!!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Just a simple question folks. Why is a flea/tag sale already set up outside for a sale date of next Saturday? Might it be that the sale has happened a few times before? Maybe a few of those tools are already gone. jus' sayin'!


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Mos - it's a mere 25 hours away from us, I say we pack a thermos of coffee and hit the road. We could split the driving into 4 hour shifts. If we leave Friday morning at 0'dark thirty we should be there in plenty of time.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Coincidentally, I do have Friday and Monday off already ;-)


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks an awful lot like the sale my wife will have when I die.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Crap man I really need that to be in my neck of the woods. Looked at this post for the second time and caught myself drooling..AGAIN.

One thing I did notice though.. those pics were taken pretty much exactly a year ago (08-02-12). I bet it has been picked through a good bit (assuming this isnt the first time the user is selling this stuff)


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Didn't pick up on the date, could be false advertising or it's gonna be better than the pics!
Feeling lucky?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

SO which one of you LJ-ers got there before they opened and bought 30-40 planes?! Lol. Here's part of the story, the pics have the date of 2012 on them because the people were planning on having the sale last year at the same time but they ended up having to go out of town and weren't able to have the sale…

The guy selling the tools was there, he's super nice, probably in his 70's, I think he's just a collector, people kept making comments saying 'I've never seen this many tools at a sale before' and the wife would respond with "try living with the man who buys all these tools, its worse than a drug addiction!" hahahahaha love it.

I got there at 8:20 and that table full of planes was pretty picked over. The guy had two HUGE boxes stashed back by where they were paying, and he got the motherload, but I never saw the guy-- *Don, Knothead, did one of you guys fly to Portland last night??* lol. There was roughly 30-ish planes left when I got there, and I bought 4. I think the pricing was pretty good on most of them, from what I know at least (which isn't much!), actually from what I saw, the pricing on all of the stuff was really good, there were a few planes left that must have been pretty rare, Keen Kutters that were $pendy, there were 2 Stanley #118 (i think) planes that were in excellent condition that were $80 each, the one that the sole is adjustable and can be flat or bow shaped, really cool just more than I wanted to pay even though I know they are worth a lot more. The overall condition of the majority of the planes was great though, but probably 60-70% of what was left had totes that had been repaired.

I was there for an hour, and I only picked up 2 tools the entire time that were made in China, everything was either USA or Germany. I got a few nice Simonds rasps and files. Stef check out that little Stanley tooth setting hammer, $2!

Here's my haul, I just loved the look of that Sargent Hercules plane ($15) looks like it hasn't even been used, the two Ohio #5's were $15 each, and the Stanley #220 was $7. That backsaw is a Disston and was only $3, and the little dovetail/detail saw was $2, not sure on the brand, I'm pretty happy though, got a few little tools I've wanted for quite a while but didn't want to fork over good $ for new ones, the Stanley marking gauge and those squares (Disston) especially, and that t-bevel is a way old Craftsman, way cool!


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Great haul! I would have loved to pick up the saws/chisels at the prices you found.

So jealous you made it out there. 
I was hoping someone was going to.

Always feels like a good deal when the sellers are great guy too!

Congrats!

I don't know any woodworkers here in Portland, nice to see another on the forum.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah no doubt, if it weren't for you I wouldn't have even known about this sale, thank you so much for the post!

And yes we need more woodworkers in PDX! I swear there are a couple serious ones because unless one of the plane guys on LJ's flew out here, someone got out of there with a boatload of awesome planes.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

And there's still a TON of chisels and great tools left, if you have time go out there tomorrow!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet haul there 7footah. Let me know how that Hercules works out for ya. There's a couple for sale in my neck of the woods that ive passed over about 10 times.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

7, I'm glad it worked out. The date explanation makes sense. Great haul, get sharpening!


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks!

I'm just dying to know if the guy who bought all those planes is a LJ-er!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Fairly certain it wern't me! to long a drive.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Nice pick ups.

Definitely wasn't me that picked up all those planes-I'm still in Kansas. Guess that leave LukieB out, too, since he didn't have a ride.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sweet picken. 2 ohio tool #5's? Not a bad day.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah and cheap! The #5 with the lighter finished on the tote and knob has a small crack that I missed when I picked it up, looks like someone tried to stamp their initials or something into it and hit it too hard, but the crack is kind of U shaped and doesn't travel into the sole so I really doubt that it will get any worse… The #5 with the darker tote and knob has a corrugated sole, its in great shape.

Don what about Keen Kutters, are those special planes? There were 3 of them and all priced significantly more than the Sargents, Stanleys, Ohios, Lakeside, Defiance…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

with keen kutter it really depends. The K series were early bedrocks. kk series were similar to bailey's. They k series tend to go at or around early bedrock prices. The KK series are typically less than Vintage Bailey's I think.

Dan is out resident Keen kutter guy. I've tried to avoid them, just because I don't need another line up to watch for.

I don't know much about the Hercules Line either, other than they are one of the last bench planes Sargent made, and they were a lower quality than the VBM's. I've never owned one, so I don't know what that means. The green color always intrigued me though.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah thats really the only reason I bought it, I knew it wasn't super high-end, just thought it was cool looking, and it looks like it has only been used once or twice, its clean as a whistle.

Must have been why the one Keen was $90, it was K, and there was another Keen jack that was KK and was $60 I think.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if it was just a normal jack, $60 sounds high for a K, but then, that's probably why it was still there.


----------

